# طالب ميكاترونيك من سوريا



## super power (1 فبراير 2010)

انا طالب هندسة ميكاترونيك في السنة الثالثة من سوريا:56:
في جامعة تشرين في اللاذقية​من يريد معلومات عن القسم في جامعتي فأنا جاهز 
و ليراسلني على المنتدى أو عالإيميل 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## super power (9 فبراير 2010)

super power قال:


> انا طالب هندسة ميكاترونيك في السنة الثالثة من سوريا:56:
> في جامعة تشرين في اللاذقية​من يريد معلومات عن القسم في جامعتي فأنا جاهز
> و ليراسلني على المنتدى أو عالإيميل
> XXXXXXXXXX
> ...


----------



## الامير طارق (17 فبراير 2010)

عراسي شباب سوريا كلهم


----------



## أبو عبد الأحد (14 مارس 2010)

أخي أنا طالب مكاترونيك من حمص جامعة البعث ممكن إتواصل معك عن طريق الإيميل ؟؟؟؟
[email protected]


----------



## aiham90 (16 مارس 2010)

أنا كمان طالب ميكاترونيك في حمص ممكن أتراسل معك وأستفيد من خبرتك
[email protected]


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووور حقيقة مجهود راااائع


----------



## طالب ميكاترونيك (20 مارس 2010)

مرحبا أنا طالب ميكاترونيك من جامعة تشرين باللاذقية وسنة ثالثة كمان

مين إنت؟؟؟؟؟

شو إيميلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## super power (21 مارس 2010)

يمكنكم مراسلتي على الإيميل

[email protected]​


----------



## super power (21 مارس 2010)

أصدقائي في جامعة البعث أرسلت لكم إيميل على إيميلاتكم​


----------



## عالم ذرة (10 يونيو 2010)

وانا طالب ميكاترونك دبلوم من غزة حابب اتواصل معكم [email protected]


----------



## super power (23 يونيو 2010)

أهلا بجميع الأصدقاء و لنبقى على تواصل دائم


----------



## samerkad (5 يوليو 2010)

انا طالب ميكاترونيك في اللاذقية الرجاع المراسلة


----------



## MIRAGE_1991 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*سسسسساعدني*



super power قال:


> انا طالب هندسة ميكاترونيك في السنة الثالثة من سوريا:56:
> في جامعة تشرين في اللاذقية​من يريد معلومات عن القسم في جامعتي فأنا جاهز
> و ليراسلني على المنتدى أو عالإيميل
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


أخوك نور طالب خلص بكالوريا وناوي فوت ميكاترونكس
شو بتنصحني ؟؟؟


----------



## super power (11 أغسطس 2010)

أخي نور أنا مستعد لمساعدتك .... ما عليك إلا أن تسأل الأسئله التي تريد و سأجيبك عليها قدر الإمكان ​


----------



## MIRAGE_1991 (11 أغسطس 2010)

*ناطر ردك*

أول شي شكرا كتير على استجابتك لندائي
أنا حابب أعرف منك :
1- صعوبة دراسة الميكاترونيك
2-معدل الدراسة اليومية اللازمة لضمان النجاح و الترفع
3-مستقبل العمل في سوريا وفي دول الخليج
يصراحة أنا ع بواب التسجيل للمفاضلة وناطر مساعدتك ألي
ألف شكر ألك
أخوك نور وانشالله بالمستقبل زميلك


----------



## fofocom4 (29 أغسطس 2010)

thanks for all friends


----------



## MIRAGE_1991 (29 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا*

أخي super power
أنا انقبلت بالمفاضلة العامة و صرت طالب ميكاترونيك باللادقية:77:
أنا بتمنى التواصل معك
بصراحة أنل فايت بمية حيط:80:
وخايف من صعوبة الميكاترونيك كتير:4:
وهاد إيميلي [email protected]
بتمنى نكون أصدقاء:84:
أخوك نور
وشكرا


----------



## super power (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*my Mechtronics friends in the first year*

 Mechatronics students in the first year
How are you 
How is every thing, How is the Mecha. Have you started your 
lectures at university, I am very glad to hear from you ​


----------



## م.ميكاترونكس 92 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

super power شكراً كتير على طرح الموضوع

أنا طالب ميكاترونك من فلسطين /غزة سنة أولى وبصراحة التخصص

مرتب مثل ما سمعت عنه من الطلاب اللي تخرجه منه

وبتمنى انه نستفيد من خبراتك وخبرات كل الأعضاء ونكون يد واحدة

وايميلي [email protected] حتى نتواصل ...

أرق التحايا


----------



## م.ميكاترونكس 92 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

super power شكراً كتير على طرح الموضوع

أنا طالب ميكاترونك من فلسطين /غزة سنة أولى وبصراحة التخصص

مرتب مثل ما سمعت عنه من الطلاب اللي تخرجه منه

وبتمنى انه نستفيد من خبراتك وخبرات كل الأعضاء ونكون يد واحدة

وايميلي [email protected] حتى نتواصل ...

أرق التحايا


----------



## abo yasser 91 (5 يوليو 2011)

انا طالب ميكاترونيك في جامع البعث السنة الثانية ( عمار الأخرس) [email protected] ياريت تبعتولي ايمالتكن حابب اتواصل معكن


----------

